# Petco black sand vs Caribsea sand for Cories?



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I have cories in my tank with medium grit blasting sand. They dig through it, skim across the surface, and enjoy it from what I can see. Never had a problem. I can't imagine petco sand would be worse than blasting sand. They will be fine.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I too keep corydoras over 20/40 grit Black diamond blasting media with no issues.
Tractor supply carries it.
Is much cheaper than petco sand or Carib sea at around eight dollar's for 50 lb bag.


----------



## Moonshayde (Mar 28, 2012)

That's great guys. I have heard lots about the black blasting sand. I chickened out because I saw the grain for the petco sand looked nice and rounded but the blasting sand a little sharper. Although I hear that tons of people on here use it and love it.

I have a tractor supply near me that sells Black Diamond medium and fine blasting abrasive.

Is this what people are using? I know people use it but I can't help being nervous :S


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

I've got Pygmy Corys on Black Diamond and they sift through and peck food out of it and their barbells are in fantastic shape!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

+1 for blasting sand. I have the medium grade in 4 different tanks with various cories. They're all pictures of health and seem to love it.

After using it for going on 2 years now, paying aquarium brand prices for plain sand seems positively insane.


----------



## Moonshayde (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds good. I think I'll give it a go!!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just be sure to rinse it well first. I do a portion at a time, rinse/pour/repeat, 2-3 times until the dust mostly goes away. You can tell when it's getting clean.


----------



## Moonshayde (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok so they have both the medium and fine blasting sand.

I can see how the 20/40 looks like the petco size but actually think I would like it a bit smaller.

Does the finer one, 30/60 also work well? I guess the only concern would be if its so light it kicks up all the time. I am also planting the tank but have stems and DHG in the fine caribsea sand that does well.


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

Moonshayde said:


> Ok so they have both the medium and fine blasting sand.
> 
> I can see how the 20/40 looks like the petco size but actually think I would like it a bit smaller.
> 
> Does the finer one, 30/60 also work well? I guess the only concern would be if its so light it kicks up all the time. I am also planting the tank but have stems and DHG in the fine caribsea sand that does well.


From what I've read the Petco black sand is a little too small and therefore gets blow around easily and makes a mess if it gets disturbed. The 20/40 BDBM is just heavy enough and coarse enough to hold plants in decently. I had trouble getting some of my Dwarf Sag to stay until it rooted.


----------



## Moonshayde (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmmmmm. Now I'm unsure. Maybe I'll decide once I see it. Well at least its only $8 a bag, its only a 55g tank so even if I make a mistake its not that big a deal.

Although the petco black sand I got is much bigger than the white carib sea sand I have


----------



## ebrammer252 (Jun 4, 2015)

Moonshayde said:


> Hmmmmm. Now I'm unsure. Maybe I'll decide once I see it. Well at least its only $8 a bag, its only a 55g tank so even if I make a mistake its not that big a deal.
> 
> Although the petco black sand I got is much bigger than the white carib sea sand I have


I don't really think you can go wrong either way to be honest. But for a 55g you're going to save some $$ going with the Black Diamond. I chose the Black Diamond because of cost and the fact it has flecks of white, gold and copper quartz like colors in it. It's a unique looking substrate, and it brings out the color in my cherries!


----------



## Moonshayde (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds awesome haha. I'll see if I can pick some up and try it.

Thanx everyone!


----------



## captexas (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm setting up a tank and going the black diamond blasting media route as soon as I can find some (local store was out). From what I have gathered the 20/40 grit is better than the 30/60 as it holds the plants in place better than the smaller sized media.


----------



## PsymonPsays (Jul 1, 2015)

I use 100lbs of the medium grade black diamond blasting sand in my 54g with 12 corys. And their barbels are long and beautiful. 

Don't fall victim to the stories of coarse sands hurting corys barbels. The only thing proven to cause issues to their barbels is poor water conditions and extended periods of stress. I read an article recently about an expedition that found corys in their natural environment surrounded by coarse sand, sharp rocks, etc. and they were as healthy as could be. 

Like stated earlier though, if you do decide to get the blasting sand, take your time rinsing it and you'll avoid any cloudiness and oily surface film. Took me around 6 hours to rinse 100lbs, rinsing a little at a time until the water ran clear each time.

Bump:


captexas said:


> I'm setting up a tank and going the black diamond blasting media route as soon as I can find some (local store was out). From what I have gathered the 20/40 grit is better than the 30/60 as it holds the plants in place better than the smaller sized media.


I went with the 20/40 grit also because of this, and also because the smaller grit would be more prone to compacting and/or having the anaerobic pockets (not saying it would ever happen, but a larger grain size would be less likely).


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Don't use the Petco stuff! I tried it a month ago for my Nano and HATED everything about it!
it forms little beads and they float around, its too fine and really packs..almost like a mud! It never made it into the tank! Luckily they took it back!

I went with medium grade grade BDS! $8 for 50lbs, I have 6 pygmies on it and they are doing just fine!


----------



## Moonshayde (Mar 28, 2012)

That's very interesting about the cories in their natural habitat. 

I guess my decision to try the 30/60 grit is based more on the fact that I want the cories to dig in the sand. I love it when they dive head first into it and wiggle around. Sounds like their barbels will still be healthy on the 20/40 but can they dig the same way as the soft sand they are on now? The sterbais I have are a pretty decent size so maybe they do? I've never tried so I don't know. I would hate it if I got the 20/40 and they lost that behavior.

Bump:


ichy said:


> Don't use the Petco stuff! I tried it a month ago for my Nano and HATED everything about it!
> it forms little beads and they float around, its too fine and really packs..almost like a mud! It never made it into the tank! Luckily they took it back!


Wow that's crazy info on the petco sand O.O It really doesn't seem like it would behave that way by looking at it dry in the packet


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

> Wow that's crazy info on the petco sand O.O It really doesn't seem like it would behave that way by looking at it dry in the packet


ya it looks great in the bag!!


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

> I'm setting up a tank and going the black diamond blasting media route as soon as I can find some (local store was out).


I've bought it at Tractor Supply, but I also saw some in Harbor Freight the other day, so that might be a place to check if you have them there.


----------



## cruwl (Jun 19, 2015)

I have the petco black sand in my 55 and my 15 and my corys are doing great.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I love the BDS - I even ended up with baby panda corys and they are all fine. I work at a pet shop and when I see people spending that much money on our black sand I want to send them down the road to TSC, lol!


----------



## Moonshayde (Mar 28, 2012)

Kubla said:


> I've bought it at Tractor Supply, but I also saw some in Harbor Freight the other day, so that might be a place to check if you have them there.


I have a HarborFreight here, don't see it listed on their website though.

The Tractor Supply is about 30min from my place so its not a big deal. I would have bought some already but I seem to have lost the Petco receipt and want to return the sand....


----------



## Moonshayde (Mar 28, 2012)

schnebbles said:


> I love the BDS - I even ended up with baby panda corys and they are all fine.


That's amazing! Those Panda's are just too adorable. I'm curios, did you have the 20/40 or 30/60 BDS?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

ichy said:


> Don't use the Petco stuff! I tried it a month ago for my Nano and HATED everything about it!
> it forms little beads and they float around, its too fine and really packs..almost like a mud! It never made it into the tank! Luckily they took it back!


I bought some Nat Geo white sand from Pet Smart a few months ago, the grain size is similar enough to the Caribsea black sand. I hated it too, same beads that float around, and spread fine white dust all over, even though I rinsed it pretty well. 

Good thing I only bought a small 5-lb bag to try. 

My cories are in gravel (3-6 mm range) and their barbels are totally fine, they dig but can't get too deep of course.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I got the 20/40. Almost went with the other one. I have mts so I'd have been OK with it. I like what. Have though. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

